# Help with the Air Force PT program



## Hudson69 (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope this is the right place to post this:
I have just tranferred over from the Army Guard into the Air Force Reserve.  I am 38, 6'2", 192 pounds and my waist is about 34".

What do I have to do to pass the test?  I was told there are now minimum passing scores in each of the testable areas but that they are lower than what you need to have for a combined test score; you can do poorly in one or more areas but make up for it in others (have a combined score of 75 as I understand it).  

Does anyone have a better understanding about this?


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm active duty AF and am actually PT testing on Friday....so I have a very solid understanding.  First step - NEW AFI:  http://www.af.mil/shared/media/epubs/AFI10-248.pdf  You've come in at a weird time....we are in the middle of switching to the new standards.  Until 1 July, you will test under the old standards; same test, different scoring (1.5 mile run, push ups, sit ups, and abdominal circumferemce/BMI).  Based on your BMI, you max abdominal circumference and don't need to get taped.  This site is based on the old standards and has the score chart.  http://www.airforce-pt.com/

This page has both charts as well as an AWESOME 2010 scores PT calculator.  So with what you know now, go do a 1.5 mile run, do your push ups and sit ups (60 seconds each) and see what your scores are and see what you need to improve on.  I would venture that with your BMI and waist, you would be much higher than 75....If you give me your scores in the other areas, I can tell you both of your scores - although with the tools on those sites, you can figure it out just as easily.


----------



## Wild Bill (Mar 16, 2010)

It looks like the Air Force is stepping it up.  When I was in we did our PT test on a bicycle.


----------

